# Eheim tube cleaning



## rrogan (Nov 5, 2007)

That sounds like it should work. I just have a brush that came with my magnum 350 that I use on all my tubes. It's just a line with a brush on the end. Be careful when you get to the end of the tube because all that stuff might fly out lol


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

eds said:


> I'm experiencing reduced flow from my Ecco, and want to see if cleaning the in/out tubes helps. What do you guys advise to clean the tubing?
> Do you attach a piece of wire to a tube brush, thread the wire through the tube, and then pull the brush through?


Get a long thin stick that's sturdy (can slightly bend without breaking and if possible, a little more than half the length of the tube you're cleaning so you can clean the whole tube if you want). I used the stick my mom bought to hold up her plant. I get some old dish washing sponge, wrap it and tie it tightly to the end of the stick. Make sure that its not bigger than the hole inside the tube, just slightly smaller than it so you can easily push it through the inside.

I cleaned all of my filstar tube that was completely covered with algae in the inside within 5-10 minutes. Fast, easy, cheap, can't get better than that right?

I got an eheim too, but its not dirty yet but I bet the method works exactly the same. Everything else is about technique, you now have the method.


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

Eheim sells brushes to clean their tubing.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been having that problem too.  I ended up using a "fish tape" that I had in the garage, hooked up a tube brush with some hefty bristles and pulled it thru several times. After doing all that the flow increased tremendously. But then I was wondering, how does one clean up the C02 reactor that the hoses go to? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rrogan (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think you have to worry about the reactor so much because the flow is already a lot slower in there. A little buildup there won't affect much. or at least that makes sense to me.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

...........


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Was in Pet Supplies Plus buying dog food, and thought to see if they had brushes. Bought a set of 3 for a couple bucks.
Yesterday ran them thru the tubes (with the help of a coat hanger). 
MAN, I had forgotten how much flow that filter put out.
Maybe next time I'll remember to do this slightly more often than once every 3-4 years or so!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a brush that I tied a string to. I drop the weighted string through the tube first and then use it to pull the brush through.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

This is right in line with fshfanatic's idea, but pre-made and no need to drop a weight through the tube ...

http://tinyurl.com/4usn6h

I have been using one of these for about 10 years now and for the price it really works well. It also does a good job on HOB filter tubes.

Dave


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

DaveS said:


> This is right in line with fshfanatic's idea, but pre-made and no need to drop a weight through the tube ...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/4usn6h
> 
> ...


I had one of those but my stupid Rottie ate that sucker when she was a pup. GRRRR. They work great.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

DaveS said:


> This is right in line with fshfanatic's idea, but pre-made and no need to drop a weight through the tube ...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/4usn6h
> 
> ...


Is it me or does that url not work?

I'm guessing its me, my internet's been acting crappy. Oh wait! That's normal :icon_roll


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

worked for me.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> I had one of those but my stupid Rottie ate that sucker when she was a pup. GRRRR. They work great.


LOL. Yep, I would hate to estimate the dollar total of things my golden retriever has liberated from me. i tried to get her to finish off my Fluval, but she wouldn't touch it :icon_evil 

Dave


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine ate a brand new pair of $180 Danner Desert boots, $195 pair of Oakleys, two belts, a $98 leather quick draw holster and chewed a 6" hole in one of my pontoon boats bladders ($150 to replace). Plus numerous other goodies. I yelled at her of course, but she just looks at me with that "what?" look on her face.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i use this. it doesnt reach all the way though, but it works well enough, and i have a few things inline, so its only the intake i cant reach all they way (i just dont get the middle 1/3, and most of it washes into the filter with the increased flow anyway).


----------

